# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Building restrictions WA

## Andrew

Hi, 
My story and question. 
I have been trying to get a double car garage and workshop built for the last twelve months. It's a proposed freestanding structure positioned on the street side of the existing house. 6mx9m in total, wooden frame, colour bond hipped roof, blueboard cladding, rendered and painted. Contains all the norm roller door, access door and windows. Needs to be, and I want it to be, aesthetically pleasing as it will form part of the street frontage. I am not in the building industry therefore have no idea! 
As this was my first experience in building/renovating I ignorantly entered into a contract with a "builder" who could get it done cheap. Without going into detail, 12 months later I dont have a shed, down a small amount of cash, and the "builder" couldnt have left any quicker after I told him that I didnt want to deal with him anymore.  
Over this time I have become a little wiser which will hopefully help in the future and I definitely still want to build the garage.  
My basic requirement is that I would like to get the above specified garage constructed.  
One restriction against this is, as posted and discussed previously on here, it is impossible to get a registered builder in Perth to even contemplate the job as it's just not worth their time.  
Second restricting is that I cant get a tradie/unregistered builder to construct it for me due to the $20k limit 
And finally I cant go down the Owner builder route as for one the lack of required experience and two it is not allowed in the great state of WA. Unable to get an OB license for a freestanding garage as specified and confirmed by the builders registration board of WA.  
This is fine but it basically means that the only way to get it built is by paying a builder $100k for a $30k structure. Somehow the maths just dont add up.  
Has anyone else experienced this?
Are there any ideas on how to go about getting this thing built at a reasonable price or should I just put my carport back up? 
Sorry about the long post.

----------


## rod1949

Andrew, why do you want to go timber framed?  Steel framed construction by way of the walls being posts and purlins would be cheaper and last forever (not subject to termites), along with a trussed roof and colourbond cladding. 
This link  Trailer - Woodwork Forums 
will take you to some pictures in which you'll see pictures of my shed which I built several years ago its 6mx9m and 2.7m to the underside of the truss.  I fabricated/built the lot, it cost me around $9,000.00 for materials. 
I don't get the Owner Builder bit as having recently been one (in its true meaning) with building my own house, and you not being able to become one. 
Have you contacted the various shed builders here in Perth of a price to which they would arrange all approvals etc.

----------


## rod1949

Just been having a look in the Building Registration Boards site.  They have some contradictory info in there don't they.  On their Owner-Builder (OB) stat dec form is states building work valued over $20k to be carried out by a Register Builder or an OB, which means below $20k neither are required.  Then further down in the document it states an OB can build a house but can't build a shed or free standing garage or pergola or a non-habitable room that is not attached to a dwelling.  How rediculous an OB can build a habitable dwelling but can't build an non-habitable structure. 
Then in there leaflet titled "A Guide for those undertaking Home Building Work and Associated Work for Others" it indicates one can build all of the above and the dollar value starts at $7,500. 
Andrew no wonder you're confused... Goodluck

----------


## BRADFORD

About 15 yers ago I built a setup like you describe as an owner builder.
I also came up aginst the problem of not being permitted to build a freestanding structure.
This problem was overcome by adding a covered walkway from the house to the shed.
It joined the two buildings together, looked attractive, was a very practical addition and got around the rules for owner builders.
Don't know if you could still get away with that but it is worth a try.

----------


## Andrew

With the cladding it needs to be attractive as it will form part of the street frontage for the residence therefore colourbond probably wouldnt get through council. I wouldnt like the look of it either for that matter.  
I have not looked into different framing materials. Is it true with the steel frames that they can be custom made off the working drawings and delivered to site ready to be bolted together? Is steel framing cheaper than wood? 
thanks for the suggestion with joining the garage to the existing residence therefore making it non freestanding. Not sure if this will get it through as it clearly states garages are not permitted for OB's.  
A few other options that I have thought of,  
submit plans to the council covering not only the garage but also the internal reno's that I want completed. Therefore the OB license is for the entire renovation and not just a garage.  
Or submit plans which contain limited work only covering the framing, roof and external cladding therefore coming in under the $20k.   
Are there any other suggestions for wall cladding which is aesthetically pleasing. one of the walls also needs to be fire rated as it will be on the boundry. This has been ok'd by the council with a 3m height limit.

----------


## autogenous

_1. And finally I cant go down the Owner builder route as for one the lack of required experience and two it is not allowed in the great state of WA. 
2. Unable to get an OB license for a freestanding garage as specified and confirmed by the builders registration board of WA. _ These appear two different scenarios here.  Speak to your council about these items.
I have a feeling that being free standing they are concerned about it falling over and killing someone without liability?
The other is this maybe a design issue with a free standing "enclosed" garage. 
Unfortunately WA is completely different to the rest of Australia when it comes to the "Builders Ticket".
You can have someone do the workmanship without any qualifications as their is no trade licences.  However to get a Builders Ticket is a full time 2 year plus education; even for say qualified bricklayers and carpenters with 25 years experience 4 year trade apprenticeship. 
Pretty much the workmanship is the responsibility fo the trades any rate. They're the ones that are sued, if some have any money. 
There is some smaller builders around that will do garages.  I can appreciate your point though in finding one is a hard task. 
Maybe its time that WA went to the NSW model of building?

----------

